# PARIS :Metropole Opera Vs. Royal Regency



## happymum (Jul 17, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about Metropole Opera? The last review was good, but a long time ago.
It seems that MOP is more central, other than that I would appreciate any advice!
TIA!


----------



## Laurie (Jul 17, 2008)

I haven't ever been to Metropole Opera, but having been to Royal Regency, my advice regardless of reviews would be to stay in center city - so if you're lucky enough to get a timeshare exchange there, then Metropole Opera. 

IMO there's too much to see and do in Paris to spend about 2 hours a day commuting back and forth, and unless you are superhumanly energetic, to have something in town where you can go and rest between day and evening, or at least get home faster after a long day and evening on the town, would enable most people to get more out of their stay. 

And I don't know current state of refurbishment at RR, I think I read that it's in progress, but the unit we got in 2005 was in pretty bad shape. (Even if it had been clean, which it wasn't, the decor wasn't exactly an experience you would regret missing out on!)

In fact I'd advise singles or couples in RCI to book a center-city hotel rather than RR, since there wouldn't be that much price difference. For larger parties, RR could make sense.


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 17, 2008)

happymum said:


> Does anyone know anything about Metropole Opera? The last review was good, but a long time ago.
> It seems that MOP is more central, other than that I would appreciate any advice!
> TIA!



Mum, u have SUCH difficult problems


----------



## glenn1000 (Jul 17, 2008)

Laurie said:


> I haven't ever been to Metropole Opera, but having been to Royal Regency, my advice regardless of reviews would be to stay in center city - so if you're lucky enough to get a timeshare exchange there, then Metropole Opera.



I agree. If you have the choice you want to be in central Paris. We usually use Priceline for hotels as we've never seen the Metropole Opera available. It's a great location.


----------



## Jimster (Jul 17, 2008)

*Paris*

My last stay at RR was just great.  Of course, I got a newly refurbished unit and it took me several years to get it.  The other TS you mention is certainly more central and would offer more possibilities.  What is unclear to me is whether you really have access to both.  If you are just looking in the RCI catalogue and trying to decide which one to ask for, then let me tell you that it really makes no difference since you are probably not going to get either one.  These are *extremely *difficult trades.  Ask yourself, is there anyone out there who would like to stay in Paris that has a timeshare?  Can you imagine that there are 10 or 12 that would like to go to Paris- that's 10 or 12 million people.  Then realize you are talking about 2 small timeshares, that often people buy to use rather than bank, and there is only so much prime time.  So your chances of getting either is problematic at best.  There are some reasonably priced hotels there though and I would advise you consider them if you don't have some special priority that would enable you to get a timeshare.


----------



## happymum (Jul 18, 2008)

. to admit that I have them both. Regency is a 2 year old booking , MOP came up as a last minute booking,for the week prior. I am trying to decide whether to change transportation plans in order to accommodate MOP. I appreciate your thoughts, please keep 'em coming. Laurie, I know that you had a really bad experience at RR, and that is definitely influencing my decision-making.


----------



## Jimster (Jul 18, 2008)

*Paris*

Well, congratulations on having them both.  I think that is excellent.  I apologize for the tone of my last post but so many people on here simply don't understand that they may want a location like Paris or London and not realize that it takes more than wanting it to get it.  I think these two TS's would compliment each other.  There are so many things to see and do that I think you could use both.  Likewise, they both have their advantages.  Even though RR is listed as Paris, it really isn't.  I'd use it to visit sites around Paris on that side and MOP to visit things closer in.  I mean you have Versailles and Chartes and all sorts of places not in Paris that really would be day trips.  Also I am sure both have a distinct flavor to them.  RR is really much more suburban/village type location and MOP is more urban.  Finally, as far as RR goes, I'd simply asked for a room that is newly refurbished.  They had no problem doing that when I was there.  Things  have changed there in the past few years is my impression.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 18, 2008)

I agree - take them both! (if you can go for 2 weeks - can you? Or are you trying to decide which one to keep now?)... Also I believe RR has parking, so you could even rent a car for a few days and drive further out into the countryside, if you wanted to.  

And to qualify what I said about RR - it did get us to Paris, which we probably wouldn't have done otherwise at the time, so I'm not sorry we took the exchange - we still had a great trip and my comments are all hindsight. And since there are refurbished units now, that takes care of that concern as long as they'll give you one. I don't think we requested that, we were given the unit on the confirmation, but I believe we were there before any refurbishment had begun.

Hopefully someone will chime in with up-to-date info on MOP.


----------



## happymum (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Laurie and Jim. I appreciate your insights. I think that we will take both units and divide our time accordingly. It is helpful to know that some units have been refurbished.


----------

